# Ambulance accident kills 2 EMTs



## rescuecpt (May 3, 2005)

Prayer please, this is Alex's (EMTAL's) vollie station:

News 12 Broadcast - Riverhead Ambulance Accident


----------



## rescuecpt (May 3, 2005)

I just found out you need a password to get into the News 12 site, so here is the text:

05/03/05) AQUEBOGUE - Two EMTs were killed Tuesday when their ambulance hit a tree in Aquebogue.

The Riverhead ambulance was transporting a heart attack patient when it was cut off by a dump truck on Route 25. Police officials say the ambulance swerved, lost control and then hit a tree on the passenger side.

Authorities say the patient and the driver were taken to Central Suffolk Hospital and are in serious but stable condition. Both EMTs were pronounced dead on arrival at Central Suffolk Hospital and Stony Brook Hospital. Police officials say one was a paid EMT with the Riverhead Ambulance Company and the other was a volunteer in Hauppauge.

The names of the EMTs have yet to be released. The accident caused some road closures on Route 25 near Church Lane.


----------



## Chimpie (May 3, 2005)

Alex... if you get the chance to read this I'm sorry for you're dept's loss.

The rest of the group... if you do a Google News search for AQUEBOGUE you'll be able to read more about it and view a slide show of the damage.


----------



## Jon (May 3, 2005)

Alex... thoughts and prayers are with your squad.

I just got an email about this, says that there might be more EMS workers injured... any further info???

Jon


----------



## rescuecpt (May 3, 2005)

I am SOOOO relieved to tell you all that Alex is ok, he wasn't on the rig, but he did respond afterwards and work on the crew.  I have never been so happy to hear from someone in my life as I was when Alex finally called me back.

An EMT-CC and Medic died, the patient and driver are in "serious" or "critical condition", depending who you talk to.

Please send your prayers to the families, as well as your healing thoughts to Alex, he and his department have a lot to deal with right now.

Thanks in advance for being so great, everyone.


----------



## rescuecpt (May 3, 2005)

More info: Newsday Article


----------



## ffemt8978 (May 4, 2005)

Thoughts and prayers going out.


----------



## emt3225 (May 4, 2005)

My thoughts and prays goes out to the families and friends of the 2 emt's that lost their lives while saving another person's life. Alex my prays are with your squad that they will be able to join together as a EMS family and get through this horrible ordeal.


----------



## coloradoemt (May 4, 2005)

Prayers sent.

This kind of crap really pisses me off!! We are all held to such a high standard of driving especially emergent and rightfully so, but when are we going to hold everyone else to the same standard!!?? The only thing I am still amazed by day to day is the stupidity of the average citizen when I have my lights and siren going. I seriously believe that driving oblivious should have as serious of consequences as driving while intoxicated. We need to start holding the stupid drivers of the world accountable for their actions or a lack thereof. 

Stepping off of my soap box now. My thoughts and well wishes go out to the families and friends affected by this senseless tradgedy...


----------



## Chimpie (May 4, 2005)

Well, before we all go about screaming at the truck driver, I think we need to hear all the sides of the story.  Just looking at the photos I can come up with some early ideas.  

The accident occured on the down side of a slight hill and around a curve.  The story goes that the truck driver was pulling out from the left of the ambulance, causing (by looking at the skid marks) the ambulance to swerve right, locking up the tires and hitting the tree.  

One story I believed mentioned that the truck was a dump truck of some kind.  Taking that into consideration, it is very possible that an accelerating truck of that kind could have drowned out the sirens.  Not knowing anything was wrong and seeing no other vehicles the driver pulled out.  Now here comes the ambulance over the hill, sees truck, swerves, brakes, accident occurs.

Again, this could be just another side of a story that we really don't know about.  Let's all wait and see what happens and remember that a dept has suffered a great loss and a driver that is going to never forget this.

Chimp


----------



## Wingnut (May 4, 2005)

This is heartbreaking, my thoughts and prayers out to everyone. (I know it's redundant, but you can never have enough).


----------



## emt3225 (May 4, 2005)

regardless of which driver was at fault...2 lives were lost..They will have to live with this for the rest of their lives.. <_<


----------



## Chimpie (May 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by emt3225_@May 4 2005, 10:11 AM
> * regardless of which driver was at fault...2 lives were lost..They will have to live with this for the rest of their lives.. <_< *


 Agree 100%


----------



## rescuecpt (May 5, 2005)

FUNERAL SERVICE ANNOUNCEMENT: LINE OF DUTY DEATH

HEIDI BEHR
Emergency Medical Technician
Riverhead Volunteer Ambulance Corps

Visitation:
McLaughlin Heppner Funeral Home
336 Marcy Avenue
Riverhead, NY 11901
(631) 727-3388
Thursday, May 5, 2005 - 7 pm to 9 pm
Friday, May 6, 2005 - 2 pm to 4 pm and 7 pm to 9 pm

EMS and Firematic Service
Friday, May 6, 2005 - 7:30 pm

Funeral Mass:
Saturday, May 7, 2005 at 10 am
St. John's RC Church
St. John's Place (off Roanoke Avenue)
Riverhead, NY 11901

Internment:
Immediately following Funeral Mass
Sacred Heart Cemetery
Cutchogue, NY 11935


----------



## MMiz (May 5, 2005)

I missed this one, and chills went down my spine as I read it.

I'm sorry to hear of the department's and community's loss, and my thoughts will be with them and Alex.


----------



## rescuecpt (May 6, 2005)

Arrangements for Paramedic William Stone

Bryant Funeral Home, 411 Old Town Road, East Setauket NY 11733.

Viewing:
Friday May 6th, 2005 from 1900 hrs until 2200 hrs
Saturday May 7th, 2005 from 1000 hrs until 1200 hrs.

Prayer Service:
Saturday May 7th 2005 at 1200 hrs

The EMS LINE UP will take place after the service on Saturday in front of the Funeral Home.

Members of the Departments who are off-duty are requested to attend the Prayer Service in uniform.


----------



## MedicPrincess (May 6, 2005)

I missed this one as well....

WOW!!  I am very glad to hear your Alex is physically ok.  And I am very sorry for  the loss of your friends.

Will add an extra prayer for you guys tonight.


----------



## rescuejew (May 7, 2005)

thoughts, prayers, and hugs from Durham...


----------



## sommers (May 7, 2005)

thoughts, prayers, and hugs


----------



## emtal233 (May 8, 2005)

I would like to thank rescuecapt for posting all of this and I'm sory I havn't replied in a while. I would like to thank all of you for your pryers and concerns. We all have alot of healing to do and everyone has been very supportive. Thank you again, everyone be safe out there....


----------

